# Schrift fett in PS 6



## Fey (22. Januar 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

irgendwie spinnt mein Photoshop 6 ein bißchen rum. Alle meine Schriften stellt er fett dar. Und wenn ich bold aktiviere macht er sie mir noch fetter, als die Schriften eh schon sind. Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo das herkommt und wo ich das abstellen kann? Oder hilft nur eine Neu-Installation?

Gruß,
Fey

Nachtrag: Mein PS sagt mir auch wenn ich auf die Textebene zum Beispiel eine Textkrümmung anwenden will, dass der Befehl nicht ausführbar ist, weil Faux Fett verwendet wird? Das sagt mir nun mal gar nischt?????


----------



## Tim C. (22. Januar 2002)

Faux Bold bzw Faux Fett ist eine Funktion die schriften dicker macht, z.B. sinnvoll für sschriften die inner ttf datei nur als normal definiert sind.
Man stellt es an/aus in Photoshop 6.0 indem du die schrift markierst auf "palettes" drückst (kein schimmer wie das in der dt. version heisst) dann auf das kleine schwarze pfeilchen oben rechts und dann solltest du es eigentlich schon sehen.


----------



## Fey (22. Januar 2002)

HI leuchte,


thx, hat geklappt. 

Gruß,
Fey


----------

